

Futures: 1000 years, three worlds, same day - arethuza
http://www.worlddreambank.org/F/FUTURES.HTM

======
rdmcfee
I love the contrast between Earth and Venus.

Earth: devastated by drastically rising carbon dioxide levels (from 0.035% to
0.07%).

Venus: 96.5% atmospheric carbon dioxide. No problem! Terra-forming!

~~~
nsxwolf
On the long scale, Earth doesn't look like it's been devastated. Given time to
adapt and move cities and industry around, it looks like a more interesting
place with more waterways, and a habitable Antarctica.

~~~
rdmcfee
I tend to agree with you. Earth has always been in a constant state of change.

We seem to have this perception that Earth's current state is optimal and that
any change is bad. Certainly change could bring adverse effects but the
premise that we're "ruining the planet" is too easily accepted. If we were
living during the last ice age and having this discussion, our descendants in
the common era would be having a laugh.

~~~
Thrymr
> We seem to have this perception that Earth's current state is optimal and
> that any change is bad.

Who says that? Responsible scientists are more likely to point out that we are
doing the largest uncontrolled experiment in history on the Earth's climate
system, and perhaps we should pay attention to what we're doing.

Earth has always been in a state of change, yes, but we are currently in the
midst of the fastest change, at least within the past few million years,
possibly longer.

------
rbosinger
"Now go find some globes in a thrift store. Buy them, steal them, I don't
care."

That would be a strange spot in life to get to: caught stealing a globe from a
thrift store to design a fantasy planet for worlddreambank.org.

------
qwerta
We can terraform Venus and Mars, but cant deal with CO2 on Earth? Bit more
fantasy please...

~~~
SapphireSun
For what it's worth, it's somewhat easier to terraform a planet that doesn't
have any residents. You can afford to do extreme stuff. Not saying it's at all
realistic at this point though... ;-)

------
Ygg2
God, I hope we ever get to a stage when all those three dreams, become real.

------
vixin
For planet Earth, can we please get models that work properly and predict the
actual observed climate data first before we start fantasizing?

------
IanDrake
Is it me, or does DUBIA look fantastic?

~~~
Ygg2
Sure. But it's idealized version of earth. It doesn't says anything about seas
potentially filled with poisonous species, the large dead-zones, non existent
corrals, etc.

------
Lenad
WTF

------
throwaway7808
Dream on. Most likely you are gonna be wiped out by intellegent machines just
in a few decades.

